# Stella's in labor



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

She's been spotting since last night and now it seems she's just laying around and in maybe labor pain? How long before contractions start and what to look for to identify contractions, and how long do contractions last before birthing newborns starts?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh yeah, today would be her 19th day being pregnant. I thought I read somewhere that a rat can spot as early as 24 hours before actually giving birth


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

I really need help guys...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm going to post this in another forum


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

Another fourm feed on rat fourm I should say. Lol


Stella, Isabel, Marco, Polo, Tinkerbell


----------



## shelbygrace97 (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't know much about this! I hope she's alright. I hope you get some beautiful babies


----------

